# 7. KBU Kalenderblatt



## Handlampe (1. August 2009)

*Bild 1*





_Datum: 12.07.09
Ort: Zoetermeer/NL
Veranstaltung: UEC Cross Country Europameisterschaft
Fahrerin: Anna Szafraniec/POL
Foto: petejupp_




*Bild 2*




_Ort: Bei Altenahr
Fahrer: Andreas-MTb, Sun909, Merlin und der grüne Frosch
Foto: Sibby08 _




*Bild 3*




_Bikerin: Stahlgabi
Foto: wogru _




*Bild 4*




_Aus den Tiefen des Siebengebirges:
Nachtigallental
15.07.09
Bild: Handlampe_




*Bild 5*




_In der Teufelslochabfahrt
Rider: Sven 
Foto: supasini_




*Bild 6*




_Ort: Ahrtal
Fahrer/Foto: Ines/Andreas-MTB_





*Bild 7*




_Wo: mittleres Elztal
Wann: 30.7. 17Uhr
Wer: enrgy
Wie: Selbstauslöser_




*Bild 8*




_ Claus und Ralf hoch über der Mosel
3 Täler Tour
Bild: Handlampe_




*
Bild 9*




_Mit Speed am Friedhof vorbei
Jörg kurz vor Hatzenport
Bild: Handlampe_




*Bild 10*




_Ort: Siebengebirge auf der TT Biergartentour
Fahrer: Kiba
Foto: blitzfitz_


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. August 2009)

Na dat is abba auch widder schwer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. August 2009)

Hi,
in der Tat echt eine schwere Sache, aber ich hatte mich schon mit Erscheinen des Bildes auf den Favoriten festgelegt 

Wird nur schwer im nächsten Monat, dat Tazz hat ja eine tolle Lefty auf dem Bild gelassen; aber zweimal hintereinander ein Mädchen auf dem Kalender??? 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (3. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wird nur schwer im nächsten Monat, dat Tazz hat ja eine tolle Lefty auf dem Bild gelassen; aber zweimal hintereinander ein Mädchen auf dem Kalender???
> 
> grüße
> sun909



Warum nicht?
Hatte auch schon angeregt, einen "reinen" Mädelskalender herzustellen!
Tolle Werbung für unseren Sport.


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> in der Tat echt eine schwere Sache, aber ich hatte mich schon mit Erscheinen des Bildes auf den Favoriten festgelegt
> 
> Wird nur schwer im nächsten Monat, dat Tazz hat ja eine tolle Lefty auf dem Bild gelassen; aber zweimal hintereinander ein Mädchen auf dem Kalender???
> ...



Janz jenau


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. August 2009)

Im Moment ist es ja noch denkdar knapp. Schauen wir mal wer gewinnt. Vielleicht können wir ja nächsten Monat doch noch einmal ein Mädel wählen

P.s.: Barbara wie gehts dir denn?


----------



## sibby08 (3. August 2009)

Ich schwanke noch zwischen meinem Bild (#2) und dem von Uwe (#4). Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht alle Abstimmungen zurück zuverfolgen. Es haben fast ausschließlich Einzelakteure gewonnen. Von daher wird es noch mal Zeit für ein "Gruppenfoto". 
Auf der anderen Seite hat Uwe wieder eine tolle Auswahl zusammengestellt, wo wieder mehrere Kalenderreife Bilder bei sind - und nu  ?


----------



## ultra2 (3. August 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich schwanke noch zwischen meinem Bild (#2) und dem von Uwe (#4). ...
> ...und nu  ?



Dem Manne kann geholfen werden.





Oder einfach mehrfach für ein und dasselbe Bild. So oft wie die Accounts es hergeben.


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Dem Manne kann geholfen werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht schlecht


----------



## sibby08 (3. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Dem Manne kann geholfen werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht 

Theoretisch könnte ich das sogar machen, habe meine Frau abstimmen lassen . Sie ist aber hier nicht angemeldet und ich habe keinen Zweit Account (ich weiß, dass würde an dieser Stelle eh keiner zugeben ).
*Wir haben also zu zweit eine Stimme abgegeben.*


----------



## Tazz (3. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Dem Manne kann geholfen werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (3. August 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Im Moment ist es ja noch denkdar knapp. Schauen wir mal wer gewinnt. Vielleicht können wir ja nächsten Monat doch noch einmal ein Mädel wählen
> 
> P.s.: Barbara wie gehts dir denn?



Nun, war heute wieder arbeiten ( der Chef hat gebettelt, da konnte ich nicht 
nein sagen ) und abends hat der Huf janz schön geklopft.
Habe aber in der Praxis unser Ergometer ausprobiert, das geht ganz gut, also bin ich bald wieder auf´m Rad.
Danke für´s erkundigen.
Bis bald
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Kalinka (4. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Dem Manne kann geholfen werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Und wer hilft Dir?*


----------



## Enrgy (4. August 2009)

Dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen...


----------



## sun909 (4. August 2009)

Ei der Daus, 
das ist aber knapp hier 

Und jetzt hat der Uwe sogar im Forum für die verbotene Stadt um Stimmen geworben, ts, ts, ts, haben wir das denn nötig  ???

Das gibt Minuspunkte...

Muß jetzt weg, mal ein paar Zweitaccounts anlegen 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Schnegge (4. August 2009)

Oh Mann...

da hab ich mich doch glatt verklickt: 3 gedacht und 2 geklickt 

Also wenn's die Gabi wegen einer Stimme nicht wird, bin ich schuld... ...weil ich keinen zweit-account hab (will) um's wieder gut zu machen


----------



## rpo35 (4. August 2009)

Ein/ der Mod könnte das sicher für dich ändern. Einfach mal per PN nachfragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (4. August 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Oh Mann...
> 
> da hab ich mich doch glatt verklickt: 3 gedacht und 2 geklickt
> 
> Also wenn's die Gabi wegen einer Stimme nicht wird, bin ich schuld... ...weil ich keinen zweit-account hab (will) um's wieder gut zu machen




Ich klick die 3 für Dich, o. k?

Bist Du auch in Duisburg?


----------



## wogru (4. August 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ... Es haben fast ausschließlich Einzelakteure gewonnen. Von daher wird es noch mal Zeit für ein "Gruppenfoto".
> ...


Also wenn alle oder viele von den Anwesenden hier in Duisburg sind, bekommen wir dann vielleicht ein Gruppenfoto an der Todestreppe oder Monte Schlacko hin ?


----------



## Delgado (4. August 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Also wenn alle oder viele von den Anwesenden hier in Duisburg sind, bekommen wir dann vielleicht ein Gruppenfoto an der Todestreppe oder Monte Schlacko hin ?



Genau , lass uns die Todestreppe während des Rennens für ein Gruppenbild blockieren 

Wir bekommen bestimmt alle Stufen besetzt


----------



## wogru (4. August 2009)

Wegen der Action könnte sich ja der Oberste überschlagen und die anderen im Domino-Effekt mitreißen. Ok, er bekommt die Runde wegen Überholens abgezogen, das sollte es ihm aber wert sein


----------



## mikel.j (4. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Genau , lass uns die Todestreppe während des Rennens für ein Gruppenbild blockieren
> 
> Wir bekommen bestimmt alle Stufen besetzt



Moment mal, das ist dann schon eine politische Großdemonstration. Die muss dann aber im Hinblick auf die Wahl angemeldet werden...


----------



## Delgado (4. August 2009)

mikel.j schrieb:


> Moment mal, das ist dann schon eine politische Großdemonstration. Die muss dann aber im Hinblick auf die Wahl angemeldet werden...



Das können ja die SITs als stärkste Fraktion machen


----------



## Schnegge (4. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich klick die 3 für Dich, o. k?
> 
> Bist Du auch in Duisburg?



Bedankt 

Bin leider nicht in Duisburg... ich ziehe nächste Woche um... da heist's am WE renovieren und nicht biken... schade 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## wogru (4. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das können ja die SITs als stärkste Fraktion machen



Nicht das SIT plötzlich eine Partei ist und Mikel Kanzler


----------



## mikel.j (4. August 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Nicht das SIT plötzlich eine Partei ist und Mikel Kanzler



Muß ich dann auch in Angie´s Hosenanzügen rumlaufen und gibt es dann Diskussionen wenn ich mit tief ausgeschnittenem Kleid in Bayreuth, ähh Duisburg rumlaufe ?


----------



## Handlampe (4. August 2009)

Na, jetzt wird es aber langsam eine eindeutige Sache. Schade.

Nix gegen Gabi, aber mal wieder ein paar mehr Biker auf einem Bild wäre nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (4. August 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Oh Mann...
> 
> da hab ich mich doch glatt verklickt: 3 gedacht und 2 geklickt
> 
> Also wenn's die Gabi wegen einer Stimme nicht wird, bin ich schuld... ...weil ich keinen zweit-account hab (will) um's wieder gut zu machen


 
Ich freu mich aber auch über die 1. erhaltene Stimme (aus Fotografen Sicht)


----------



## wogru (4. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, jetzt wird es aber langsam eine eindeutige Sache. Schade.
> 
> Nix gegen Gabi, aber mal wieder ein paar mehr Biker auf einem Bild wäre nicht schlecht gewesen.



Nichts gegen ein Bild mit mehr Bikern, aber etwas mehr Action nicht nicht gerade Waldautobahn wäre als Gruppenbild viel netter. Ich komme noch einmal auf meine Idee zurück, das wir ein Gruppenbild mit allen von hier die am 24h-Rennen in Duisburg teilnehmen an der TODESTREPPE machen. Muss ja nicht während des Rennen sein. Oder wir machen ein am Anstieg vom Monte Schlacko. 
Natürlich fahren wir auf dem Foto, sonst sieht es ja gestellt aus !!


----------



## Delgado (4. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, jetzt wird es aber langsam eine eindeutige Sache. Schade.
> 
> Nix gegen Gabi, aber mal wieder ein paar mehr Biker auf einem Bild wäre nicht schlecht gewesen.





Warum steht es dann zur Wahl?
Und was ist sonst der Sinn dieser Abstimmung?


@wogru, lass uns in DU mal einen Spot suchen


----------



## ultra2 (4. August 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Und wer hilft Dir?*



Ach Karin...



Enrgy schrieb:


> Dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen...



Stimmt Bei dir siehts aber auch ein wenig mau aus.


----------



## Enrgy (4. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bei dir siehts aber auch ein wenig mau aus.



Mein KBU Sniper Tool ist schon geladen, bereit zuzuschlagen...


----------



## Tazz (4. August 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mein KBU Sniper Tool ist schon geladen, bereit zuzuschlagen...



*Kann man sich das so vorstellen ??*



​


----------



## Handlampe (5. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Warum steht es dann zur Wahl?
> Und was ist sonst der Sinn dieser Abstimmung?



....ich habe keine Wahl manipuliert, keine Stimmzettel unter den Tisch gekehrt, kein Bild verändert



...ich habe nur meine Meinung geäussert...und das ist, glaube ich, noch erlaubt....in einem freien Land


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....ich habe keine Wahl manipuliert, keine Stimmzettel unter den Tisch gekehrt, kein Bild verändert
> 
> 
> 
> ...ich habe nur meine Meinung geäussert...und das ist, glaube ich, noch erlaubt....in einem freien Land



Am besten gehst Du wieder in's Bett


----------



## Handlampe (5. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Am besten gehst Du wieder in's Bett



...ich hab dich auch lieb...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ich hab dich auch lieb...




... na endlich ...


----------



## Redfraggle (5. August 2009)

Als potentielle Käuferin eines Kalenders möchte ich mir schöne Fotos
mit schönen Landschaften anschauen. Klasse wenn man/frau die Models auch noch kennt; einen Rennkalender brauche ich persönlich nicht!


----------



## Redfraggle (7. August 2009)

Die Umfrage läuft noch einen Tag, also los abstimmen!


----------



## sun909 (11. August 2009)

Glückwunsch an Stahlgabi zum Model des Monats 

Und auf ein neues, schön dem Uwe neue Fotos einreichen!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Juppidoo (11. August 2009)

Uwe, kannst du nicht vor der Vorstellung der jeweils aktuellen Monatsmotive die bisherigen Monatsmotive klein in Reihenfolge als "Kollage" aufführen.
Dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er sein "Lieblingsbild" wählt oder durch die Wahl des Motivs mehr Abwechslung bzw. Spannung in die Abfolge bringen will.


----------



## wogru (11. August 2009)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Uwe, kannst du nicht vor der Vorstellung der jeweils aktuellen Monatsmotive die bisherigen Monatsmotive klein in Reihenfolge als "Kollage" aufführen.
> Dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er sein "Lieblingsbild" wählt oder durch die Wahl des Motivs mehr Abwechslung bzw. Spannung in die Abfolge bringen will.



Gute Idee !! Habe vergessen ein Gruppenbild an der Todestreppe in Duisburg zu machen, irgendwie war sie aber auch wegen einem Arztbesuch dauernd gesperrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. August 2009)

Also so ungefähr wie: die Partei ABC hat zwar gute Arbeit geleistet, war aber schon letzte Legislaturperiode dran. XYZ ist zwar unfähig und ihre Mitglieder korrupt, brächte also viel Abwechslung. Darum wähle ich die.


----------



## Manni (11. August 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Also so ungefähr wie: die Partei ABC hat zwar gute Arbeit geleistet, war aber schon letzte Legislaturperiode dran. XYZ ist zwar unfähig und ihre Mitglieder korrupt, brächte also viel Abwechslung. Darum wähle ich die.



Versteh es doch einfach so: 

Es muß nicht das fünfte mal in Folge ein Biker mit lefty in Nahaufnahme vor Tannenschonung sein.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. August 2009)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Dir das Lefty-Bild dann auch nicht gefällt. Also stimmst Du sowieso für ein anderes. Dann stimmt die Kalenderwelt doch.

Etwas anderes ist es, wenn Du Lefty-vor-Tannenschonung-Bilder geradezu erotisch (Stichwort: schrumpeliges Kondom über Standrohr) findest, aber trotzdem für ein anderes stimmst, weil Du denkst "Die anderen stimmen wohl auch für das erotische Bild und einen Kalender mit soviel Alternativerotik verträgt meine Beziehung nicht".


----------



## Manni (11. August 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass Dir das Lefty-Bild dann auch nicht gefällt. Also stimmst Du sowieso für ein anderes. Dann stimmt die Kalenderwelt doch.
> 
> Etwas anderes ist es, wenn Du Lefty-vor-Tannenschonung-Bilder geradezu erotisch (Stichwort: schrumpeliges Kondom über Standrohr) findest, aber trotzdem für ein anderes stimmst, weil Du denkst "Die anderen stimmen wohl auch für das erotische Bild und einen Kalender mit soviel Alternativerotik verträgt meine Beziehung nicht".



Egal was du nimmst, nimm weniger


----------



## Tazz (11. August 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Etwas anderes ist es, wenn Du Lefty-vor-Tannenschonung-Bilder geradezu erotisch (Stichwort: schrumpeliges Kondom über Standrohr) findest, aber trotzdem für ein anderes stimmst, weil Du denkst "Die anderen stimmen wohl auch für das erotische Bild und einen Kalender mit soviel Alternativerotik verträgt meine Beziehung nicht".




Ich glaube, Du armer Kerl brauchst einen Psychologen


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. August 2009)

Kannst Du Deinen empfehlen?


----------



## Tazz (11. August 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Kannst Du Deinen empfehlen?



Sorry  leider nein


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sorry  leider nein



Dann werd ich mal rumfragen, wer Dir helfen kann.


----------



## Tazz (11. August 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Dann werd ich mal rumfragen, wer Dir helfen kann.



Die hilfe würde besser Dir helfen .....



los los los  kümmer Dich drum


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. August 2009)

Was soll ich mit einem Spezialisten für Morbus Emoticonius?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (11. August 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Also so ungefähr wie: die Partei ABC hat zwar gute Arbeit geleistet, war aber schon letzte Legislaturperiode dran. XYZ ist zwar unfähig und ihre Mitglieder korrupt, brächte also viel Abwechslung. Darum wähle ich die.



Das du eine ganz eigene Intepretation von ordentlichen Wahlen hast, hast du ja schon bei der "KBU Abstimmung Nr. 06" offenbart. 



Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Dann werd ich mal rumfragen, wer Dir helfen kann.



Die Wahl deines Benutzernamens zeigt deutlich, das du dich mit deiner Störung auch nicht so auseinander setzt wie es wünschenswert wäre.


----------



## Enrgy (11. August 2009)

Wer hat gerufen? Will mal jemand meine Lefty probefahren? Ich mach auch ein Bild davon....


----------



## MieMaMeise (11. August 2009)

Geht doch mal einer ans Telefon...
Bild ist gewählt. Ein neuer Monat hat begonnen. Also husch, husch raus und neue Fotos machen. Durch die ewigen Diskussionen hat man ja kaum noch Lust auf die nächste Abstimmung. Lasst doch einfach Uwe entscheiden ob er den Vorschlag umsetzt oder nicht.


----------



## Redfraggle (12. August 2009)

Eigentlich haben wir uns doch alle lieb, Daniel.
Diese kleinen Sticheleien hin und wieder beleben ja das Forum, es darf
nur nich persönlich werden, noch unter die Gürtellinie gehen!
Also schießt fleißig weiter schöne Fotos, damit das ein schöner
abwechslungsreicher,  Kalender wird, den man sich gerne aufhängt und anschaut.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. August 2009)

Okay, ich hab' einen schrägen Humor. Kann man mögen, muss man nicht. Man kann mich dafür frotzeln, wie es Manni und Tazz getan haben. Ich find das lustig.

Ich habe deshalb nichts gegen einen gelegentlichen Schlagaustausch und nehme es hin, wenn man mich stichelt. Ich selbst versuche dabei, einen ordentlichen Sicherheitsabstand zu Beleidigungen zu wahren. Mislänge mir das, würde ich das gerne wissen um mich in aller Form zu entschuldigen.

Bedauerlicherweise nehmen viele das Forum furchtbar ernst und meinen, Recht und Ordnung (wessen?) mit immer tiefer angesiedelten Schlägen verteidigen zu müssen. Schade.

Claus.


----------



## Redfraggle (12. August 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Okay, ich hab' einen schrägen Humor. Kann man mögen, muss man nicht. Man kann mich dafür frotzeln, wie es Manni und Tazz getan haben. Ich find das lustig.
> 
> Ich habe deshalb nichts gegen einen gelegentlichen Schlagaustausch und nehme es hin, wenn man mich stichelt. Ich selbst versuche dabei, einen ordentlichen Sicherheitsabstand zu Beleidigungen zu wahren. Mislänge mir das, würde ich das gerne wissen um mich in aller Form zu entschuldigen.
> 
> ...



Gut gesprochen, äh geschrieben!


----------



## sun909 (12. August 2009)

ich fand´s lustig 

Muß aber wohl mein Popkorn wieder wegräumen, wenn es jetzt ernst wird...
Kamera-raussuch-Modus-an

Viel Spaß auf dem Rad 
sun909


----------



## stahlgabi (12. August 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Geht doch mal einer ans Telefon...
> Bild ist gewählt. Ein neuer Monat hat begonnen. Also husch, husch raus und neue Fotos machen. Durch die ewigen Diskussionen hat man ja kaum noch Lust auf die nächste Abstimmung. Lasst doch einfach Uwe entscheiden ob er den Vorschlag umsetzt oder nicht.



Danke, da spricht mir mal einer aus der Seele.
Ich hatte schon überlegt, ob ich mein Bild aus der Abstimmung nehme.
Aber nichtsdestotrotz freu ich mich riesig, dass ich mit dabei bin!!!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. August 2009)

stahlgabi schrieb:


> Danke, da spricht mir mal einer aus der Seele.
> Ich hatte schon überlegt, ob ich mein Bild aus der Abstimmung nehme.
> Aber nichtsdestotrotz freu ich mich riesig, dass ich mit dabei bin!!!!



Rausnehmen wäre ja doof, wenn man gewinnt sollte man auch in den Kalender. Egal was da einige sagen oder auch nicht sagen ( ach ja schreiben). 

Ps. Claus dich muß man doch einfach lieben

Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (12. August 2009)

stahlgabi schrieb:


> Danke, da spricht mir mal einer aus der Seele.
> Ich hatte schon überlegt, ob ich mein Bild aus der Abstimmung nehme.




...zu spät, jetzt bist du Januarplaymate 2010.

Prima gegen Winterdepressionen


----------

